# Got the new wheels on!!!



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Not bad. A bit too flashy for my tastes, but not bad. What tire size did you use?


----------



## JAFO (Jun 27, 2012)

Nice rims brother 


Sent from my iPhone using AG Free


----------



## mabzmuzik (Jul 19, 2012)

Looking good man looking good

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Not bad, not bad.


----------



## seaux cajun (Jun 19, 2012)

They are 18x8s with 225/45


----------



## Cruz3r (Jul 13, 2011)

looks good! and those rims on the ground dont look too bad..are they for the cruze also?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

seaux cajun said:


> They are 18x8s with 225/45


Ah, ok. I was wondering why they looked a bit stretched. I personally would have gone with 235/45s. How close will they be to the fenders once you lower it?


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Looking good man


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Not bad at all man! Some of the better looking aftermarket wheels I've seen someone put on the cruze. I actually don't care for the ones in the pictures' background but you have the better looking rims on now, so its all good! Keep the pics coming!


----------



## seaux cajun (Jun 19, 2012)

Cruz3r they are for the cruze. Those are the ones that I took off for the lexanis. I will be looking to sell them if you are interested.
Xtreme I actually thought about that after they recommended the 225s but they don't look bad as they are. I will probably go to 235s when these need to be replaced and when I lower it they will be fairly close but still a little tucked


----------



## bbdhomer (Jun 20, 2012)

awesome possum!!!!!!!!


----------



## akaneo (Jul 9, 2012)

seaux cajun said:


> Cruz3r they are for the cruze. Those are the ones that I took off for the lexanis. I will be looking to sell them if you are interested.
> Xtreme I actually thought about that after they recommended the 225s but they don't look bad as they are. I will probably go to 235s when these need to be replaced and when I lower it they will be fairly close but still a little tucked


I was thinking the same thing. Interested as well! Wheels look good!


----------



## seaux cajun (Jun 19, 2012)

Thanks, I liked the old ones but wanted something bigger with a little more offset. If you guys are interested in the old ones, they are only about 4 months old and the tires barely have 4000 miles on them. PM me if you are interested.


----------

